# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  POMOĆ - netko tko se kuži u live streaming!

## Danci_Krmed

*Treba nam pomoć nekoga tko se kuži u live streaming (što je sve potrebno od opreme, koji softver, znanje itd) i tko bi teoretski nam mogao složiti riješenje za to.  Naime, koristile bismo livestreaming za prijenos rodinog 10. rođendana online.  

Prilično je hitno, ročkas se slavi 30.11. u Novinarskom domu u Zagrebu, pa je svaka i najmanja pomoć dobrodošla.*

Javite se ovdje ili meni na pp.

Od srca hvala!

----------


## Moover

Moj savjet je da pitate i dogovorite sve s Duškom iz HC...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

možeš mi malo detaljnije objasniti?  ja sam dobila ovaj zadatak i ne kužim se baš.

----------


## puntica

> Moj savjet je da pitate i dogovorite sve s Duškom iz HC...


super ideja
hvala ti moover
Danci, imaš mail

----------


## argrh

> *Treba nam pomoć nekoga tko se kuži u live streaming (što je sve potrebno od opreme, koji softver, znanje itd) i tko bi teoretski nam mogao složiti riješenje za to.  Naime, koristile bismo livestreaming za prijenos rodinog 10. rođendana online.  
> 
> Prilično je hitno, ročkas se slavi 30.11. u Novinarskom domu u Zagrebu, pa je svaka i najmanja pomoć dobrodošla.*


Live video prijenos, ili samo audio prijenos?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

kasno  :Sad:   trebalo je video i audio ali snaći ćemo se sa snimkom i youtube

----------


## argrh

u svakom slučaju- skup sport bi to bio...
1. trajanje prijenosa
    gledanosti (preciznije: o ukupnom broju gledatelj-minuta)
    dislociranosti lokacije od baze
    ciljanoj kvaliteti video streaminga odnosno o zahtjevanoj kvaliteti slike: o formatu slike (veličini), bandwidthu (u kbps) te o potrebnom broju kamera
    i o još nekoliko realnih i tehničkih parametara. 
2. rokni link na yt, a kada i ako budem imao opciju pp, pojasnit cu vam i linkat vas na jedan website..
lijep pozdrav

----------


## Danci_Krmed

može, dobro će nam doć za drugu priliku  :Smile:

----------


## EninTata

Ideja za sljdeći put:
Skype video call

----------


## perhan99

ja mislim da bi skajpom se to moglo najjeftinije odradit, a moze se i preko nekog programa pa stavit na neki blog pa da vise ljudi moze gledat

----------


## flavia

Najbolje je preko youtube-a
Ovde se nalazi jedan od videa kako se to moze uraditi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ehixbe5ceU

----------

